# Sleeping doll



## Annie-Selina (Jan 6, 2016)

I've been looking for the pattern and can't find it anywhere, I've spent a couple of hours looking on Ravelry, Etsy and Love Knitting and a couple of other sites and can't find it anywhere. I think it would be lovely for a new baby I'm knitting for. Can anyone help please


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Oh that is so cute sorry I can't help. Hope someone helps you soon, would be interested myself.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

When I did an image search this is what came up
http://najmaworld.wordpress.com/tag/knitted-toy/


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Here's one I've had in my queue for awhile. It doesn't have legs, but fairly close - paid pattern, but reasonably priced. Good luck!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-baby-doll-pattern-set


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

It looks like this one
https://knittingbypost.com/knitting-pattern/easy-knit-dolly-soft-toy/


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Just went through craftsy. There is a lot of similar patterns but not that exact one. Here is one of them. 
http://www.craftsy.com/knitting/patterns/bundle-babies-basket-and-blanket/180079


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Where did you get the photo? Did a Pinterest search & the doll in your photo looks similar to the Muc-Muc dolls. Some led to a French blogsite; but no pattern found. Some use sock or felt fabric for the faces which are round & the body of the doll is sewn felt or fabric. If you check the link & scroll through some of the pins, you will see a photo tutorial for the construction. The knitted doll in your photo looks very similar in construction. Perhaps you could adapt a soft knit doll pattern; just make an oval face to match your photo. Good luck.

https://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=Muc-Muc%20Dolls&rs=typed&term_meta[]=Muc-Muc%7Ctyped&term_meta[]=Dolls%7Ctyped


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Completed item for sale here
http://www.etsy.com/listing/507160987/hand-knitted-baby-dumpling-doll?ref=shop_home


----------



## Annie-Selina (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for replies, I've written to Dream Dollies on Etsy to see if they sell the pattern, I'll let you know if they reply


----------



## ann.peacock (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi Annie you won't believe this but was looking for something else and your little doll popped up.How amazing.
Amazon Knitting Pattern £2-99 hope you find it xx


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

ann.peacock said:


> Hi Annie you won't believe this but was looking for something else and your little doll popped up.How amazing.
> Amazon Knitting Pattern £2-99 hope you find it xx


The link would have been good...


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/KNITTING-PATTERN-Dolly-Knitting-Post/dp/B01IU74C2G/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&qid=1489325176&sr=8-19&keywords=doll+knitting+pattern
Think this is it.


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

Annie-Selina said:


> I've been looking for the pattern and can't find it anywhere, I've spent a couple of hours looking on Ravelry, Etsy and Love Knitting and a couple of other sites and can't find it anywhere. I think it would be lovely for a new baby I'm knitting for. Can anyone help please


I think the Baby Dumpling dolls would be great for this and comes with clothes you can make for the doll and a lovey baby lamb blanket for the eyes just follow your original photo you posted 
http://www.craftsy.com/knitting/patterns/baby-dumpling/240286


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

I think you are right.


BobzMum said:


> It looks like this one
> https://knittingbypost.com/knitting-pattern/easy-knit-dolly-soft-toy/


----------



## ann.peacock (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry Annie I got excited 
www.amazon.co.uk Knitting-Pattern-Dolly-Knitting)Post/dp/Bo1Iu74c2g/ref=sr 1 19?ie=UTF8&qid=1489325176&sr=8-19&keywords=doll+knitting+pattern


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Funny before I read the whole thread I was thinking the same thing and less hassle just embroidering the eyes even the embroidery thread would be cheaper than the safety eyes that the backs don't fit grrrrrrrrrrrrr any suggestions on that I have tons of backs for the 12mm eyes but for the smaller ones none that fit I love using safety eyes but no idea how to secure them properly when I don't have the proper fitting backs any suggestions don't say glue it's a mess and well it's a BIG HUGE MESS


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

This could easily be adapted to a "sleeping" doll. I've made it before and it's quite easy. And it's free! Good luck and Happy Needling. jberg

www.jeangreenhowe.com/Images/Rainbow_Babies.pdf


----------



## shammah (May 25, 2015)

This one looks like the one from Knitting by post. A few added ruffles on the front of the doll. www.knittingbypost.com 

Bought the pattern and its very easy to follow.
hope this helps!


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

Knitting by Post have something similar, which I am sure you could adapt.
knittingbypost.com


----------



## adonpedro (Jun 24, 2016)

Looks like it may be a greenhowe design


----------

